# The Expendables 2: Featurette zeigt actionreiche Dreharbeiten



## PCGamesRedaktion (27. August 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Expendables 2: Featurette zeigt actionreiche Dreharbeiten* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: The Expendables 2: Featurette zeigt actionreiche Dreharbeiten


----------



## Phone83 (27. August 2012)

Muss ich im kino schauen.

Um es mal kurz zu sagen, alle die in diesen Film gehen wissen!!--> und wollen keine Liebesgurke und auch keine Story, sondern nur möglichst viel Zerstörung und das mit ein paar coolen Sprüchen ^^ 

An Arni, Willis und Stallone kommt bis heute keiner ran was gute Action angeht. Ich glaube mit diesen Leuten stirbt der Actionfilm wie wir ihn kannten...Muss ja bald soweit sein wenn man sie die Opis mal anschaut xD


----------



## McDrake (28. August 2012)

Ich hatte den ersten Teil sogar mit meiner Frau im Kino angeschaut. Und ihr  hats gefallen.
Das ist ein Actionfilm für die "ganze" Familie!


----------



## Phone83 (28. August 2012)

xD


----------

